

Ask HN: How Stock Options for US Based Company work for Outsiders? - desaiguddu

Hello HN, I wanted to know legal intricacies of to own Stock Options in US Based early stage startup for Individual who is not staying in United States?<p>What paper work it will involve?<p>Thanks for your answers.<p>FYI: I am staying in India.
======
abhishekdesai
Have been in the same situation. Get something on paper saying they owe you a
certain percentage of stocks in lieu of your services.

Also get something called "Subscription Agreement" from them.

